# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Cataluña >  ¿Alguien tiene fotografias de Camarasa antes de construir la presa?

## Calamardo

Hola a tod@s,

Ante todo presentarme, soy nuevo en el foro  :Smile:  El motivo de mi post es preguntar si alguien pudiese enviarne enlaces donde hubiesen fotografías de la zona del embalse de Camarasa antes de la contrucción de la presa. Las necesito para un trabajo histórico que estoy realizando sobre la zona.

Un saludo,

----------


## REEGE

Bienvenido al foro, espero que alguien de la zona o de nuestros ojeadores por la red, pueda ayudarte en esa tarea...
Un saludo y aquí nos tienes... :Wink:

----------


## Calamardo

Gracias REEGE  :Smile:  A ver si es verdad y alguien me puede ayudar.  :Frown:

----------


## sergi1907

Bienvenido al foro Calamardo :Smile: 

Si tienes un poco de paciencia seguro que pronto encntrarás respuesta a tu petición.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Calamardo

Gracias Sergi1907, tendré paciencia. :Smile: 

Un saludo,

----------


## arnau

> Hola a tod@s,
> 
> Ante todo presentarme, soy nuevo en el foro  El motivo de mi post es preguntar si alguien pudiese enviarne enlaces donde hubiesen fotografías de la zona del embalse de Camarasa antes de la contrucción de la presa. Las necesito para un trabajo histórico que estoy realizando sobre la zona.
> 
> Un saludo,


No se si todavía te servirán, pero en este enlace hay varias fotografias del proceso de construcción de la presa de Camarasa, algunas de ellas muestran como era la zona antes. He intentado descargarlas pero no he sido capaz. Solo que las explicaciones solo están an catalán...

----------


## arnau

> Hola a tod@s,
> 
> Ante todo presentarme, soy nuevo en el foro  El motivo de mi post es preguntar si alguien pudiese enviarne enlaces donde hubiesen fotografías de la zona del embalse de Camarasa antes de la contrucción de la presa. Las necesito para un trabajo histórico que estoy realizando sobre la zona.
> 
> Un saludo,


jajaja, perdona, con las prisas no te puse el link:

http://www.caminsdemuntanya.com/CAMARASA/index.html

----------


## Luján

> jajaja, perdona, con las prisas no te puse el link:
> 
> http://www.caminsdemuntanya.com/CAMARASA/index.html



Recuerda que puedes editar tus mensajes, no es necesario que escribas otro  :Wink:

----------


## Madrugaor

Extraordinario paraje. Ya desde la carretera se ve un embalse realmente bonito, pero no te puedes imaginar la produndidad que hay hasta ver éstas fotos.
Gracias por el enlace.

----------

